# .



## Rusty_Raccoon (Dec 10, 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 10, 2018)

A little bit of everything


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 10, 2018)

So true about album covers often being the most creative!

Here are a few of my picks!


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 10, 2018)

Personally I love this one






Emerson, Lake and Palmer's Brain Salad surgery. I love HR Gigers artwork on that album. And the music is quite nice too.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2018)

Here's some


----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2018)

XTC Go 2 (1978)


----------



## thiivdan (Dec 12, 2018)

this one always makes me smile


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Dec 16, 2018)

Moody Blues - In Search of the Lost Chord


----------



## Aznig (Dec 16, 2018)

This one has always been my favorite album cover. It’s very thought-provoking.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 16, 2018)

One of my many faves!


----------



## thiivdan (Dec 16, 2018)

Aznig said:


> View attachment 50058
> This one has always been my favorite album cover. It’s very thought-provoking.


That kid just always looked really inconvenienced like someone went into his house and just put paint on him n now hes really confused about it.


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 31, 2018)

DuranWolf said:


> One of my many faves!


Love that album. Nice to see another fan of classic rock on here.

I don't know if this is my _favorite _favorite album cover, but the most memorable and striking cover art that comes to mind is Kansas' Point of Know Return.


----------



## goatwolff (Jan 1, 2019)

flower boy (2017)


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 1, 2019)

A few of my favorite album covers are Joy Divisions Unknown Pleasures and Endtroducing by DJ Shadow. Also Enter the Wu-Tang which I have on my wall at home.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 27, 2019)

I love all the Blue Oyster Cult covers. I'll post a few when I get home.


----------



## Lorim (Mar 27, 2019)

Fairly fond of this one, mostly because it fits really well with the songs in the album


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 27, 2019)

I feel like these deserve to be mentioned.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## NigelMorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> A little bit of everything



Oh no way, I was not expecting anyone to post the MLIR cover! That's honestly my favorite art too, I'm so happy someone else posted it here! Blur is the absolute best.

Anyway, here's my own favorites:


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 29, 2019)

Battles makes a ton of good album covers altogether but if I narrowed it down I'd have to pick;

Gloss Drop and it's following remix album Dross Glop


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 30, 2019)

Also the cover for Beyonce's tracks on the new Lion King Soundtrack


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 12, 2020)

There would be way more


----------



## cowboi (Mar 10, 2020)

I've never heard the album, but the cover was on some advert I saw awhile back


----------



## KD142000 (Mar 10, 2020)

Supertramp- Crime Of The Century




And another of theirs, Breakfast In America





And here's one from Yazoo (Yaz to Americans), Upstairs At Eric's


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 10, 2020)

Almost forgot this. Released in 2020 ^^


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 10, 2020)

Just got this album a week ago, fits the music so well.










And honestly, I've probably spent more time staring at this cover than any other:


----------



## codette (Mar 11, 2020)

(Flying Lotus - Cosmogramma)



(Earl Sweatshirt - Some Rap Songs)


 (JPEGMAFIA - Veteran)



 (FKA twigs - LP1) 


 
(Frank Ocean - Blonde)


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 11, 2020)

Here to present the covers of ? by XXXTentation, Moments by Darude, Myxomatosis by Joel Duplessis, Rise and Fall from Grace by The Offspring, American Idiot by Green Day, and The Beatles' white album 

A nice mix of the popular and the obscure


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 29, 2020)

Naturally by JJ Cale


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 14, 2020)

He's on a vinyl
That's so cool


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Oct 14, 2020)

Conan Vs Slomatics






Earth: Primitive and deadly





Leechfeast: Village Creep





Electric Wizard: Witchcult Today


----------



## Raever (Oct 14, 2020)

Rishloo's is trippy and awesome


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 14, 2020)

the album itself also is a killer


----------



## alphienya (Oct 14, 2020)

I've always enjoyed the fact that Bastille albums look like movie posters. Wild World's my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2020)

Quite fond of Genesis' _The Knife_ cover,


----------



## Rayd (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

Rings of Saturn album covers are nice.


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> View attachment 90690


Would you believe me if I said there was a brief stint on FAF (I want to say around '10-ish) I used Morgoth from this cover as my avatar?

Also, if we're on a Blind Guardian tangent, the _Traveler's Guide to Space and Time_ remaster covers (plus the art included in _Beyond the Red Mirror_) is generally pretty solid.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 23, 2020)

Not nearly enough Iron Maiden in this thread.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 29, 2021)




----------

